# Blu Ray player help



## Total Tool (Dec 4, 2011)

I recently bought a 3d smart TV. It has wifi built in. 

Is there any reason I would want a blu ray play that is also "smart"?


----------



## redman88 (Oct 5, 2012)

just watch a movie from amazon over wifi at my inlaws, on thier new 60 inch tv. nifty.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

Total Tool said:


> I recently bought a 3d smart TV. It has wifi built in.
> 
> Is there any reason I would want a blu ray play that is also "smart"?


I can think of a few, but none are compelling enough to spend extra money if you don't want to.

If you wanted to put the BluRay player on a different TV that WASN'T "smart", it might be nice to have that functionality on 2 TVs (ie, bedroom TV).

Or if the BluRay offered something the TV didn't (for a while, Hulu+ was only on SOME devices, for example).

Other than that... meh.


----------

